# Passer les icones du dock en Noir et Blanc



## Mac_Lynyrd (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Apr&#232;s avoir fait de multiples recherches, m'&#234;tre arrach&#233; les cheveux (qui trainent d'ailleurs encore sur mon clavier...) je m'en viens vous demander de l'aide 

Tout est dans le sujet, mais je peux preciser que j'ai deja essay&#233; :
- recuperer les icones dans le dossier applications (Pomme+I, copie de l'icone, ouverture sur photoshop) mais l'icone est deja d'une qualit&#233; degueulasse incomparable avec celle du dock
- recuperer un stock d'icone sur google, enregistr&#233;es en png. En les glissant dans Candybar j'ai l'image d'un fichier de type png mais pas mon icone...

Bref s'il y a un logiciel simple qui permet de passer les icones du dock en noir et blanc, ca serait un gain de temps, sinon j'aimerai bien savoir comment recuperer les icones en bonne qualit&#233; et en quel format les enregistrer pour utiliser candybar avec l'assurance que la transparence autour sera bonne.

Merciii

CordialeMac,

Mac_Lynyrd

Non rien&#8230;


----------



## two (16 Novembre 2007)

tes png tu les fais traiter par pic2icon et ils seront reconnus par candybar


----------



## Mac_Lynyrd (16 Novembre 2007)

Merci,

j'ai en effet récuperé un logiciel qui permet de transformer les png en ics.
Cependant ca ne resoud pas mon probleme. Les icones du dock sont d'une qualité incroyable mais impossible de les récuperer telles quelles...

Y a t il un dossier dans la librairie qui donne accès aux icones d'origines, dans une bonne qualité ?
Parce que je ne trouve que des icones très pixelisées sur internet ou alors en les recuperant a partir de pomme+I...

Mac_Lynyrd


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2007)

J'ai trouvé des icones en n&b, si ça peut t'aider

http://www.icone-gif.com/icone/png/macosx-black-white/


----------



## Kerala (4 Avril 2008)

Mac_Lynyrd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir fait de multiples recherches, m'être arraché les cheveux (qui trainent d'ailleurs encore sur mon clavier...) je m'en viens vous demander de l'aide
> 
> ...



Je tombe sur ce sujet en cherchant un truc pour moi...
En fait, fait un collé non dans photoshop mais dans aperçu et la t'as ton icône en grand sur fond gris. Tu fais ensuite une capture d'écran que tu ouvre dans photoshop puis outil baguette magique pour virer le fond gris et modifier ta photo au format qu'il faut... Ca va assez vite sauf pour l'icône mail.


----------

